# Lynch to Accept F.B.I. Recommendations in Clinton Email Inquiry



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And reportedly to make an announcement to just such today. A step in the right direction, but I still have doubts that it is legit. Of course I do have a theory that Obama and the dems are willing to sacrifice Clinton for another nominee in order to try to win the election, as they have so very much riding on winning, including keeping Obama's legacy and agenda moving forward, and Obama avoiding having to be a witness in prosecution of Clinton.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/02/us/politics/loretta-lynch-hillary-clinton-email-server.html?_r=0


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

RedLion said:


> And reportedly to make an announcement to just such today. A step in the right direction, but I still have doubts that it is legit. Of course I do have a theory that Obama and the dems are willing to sacrifice Clinton for another nominee in order to try to win the election, as they have so very much riding on winning, including keeping Obama's legacy and agenda moving forward, and Obama avoiding having to be a witness in prosecution of Clinton.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/02/us/politics/loretta-lynch-hillary-clinton-email-server.html?_r=0


This could be an opening to get Joe Biden in. He's publicly stated he regrets not entering the race.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> This could be an opening to get Joe Biden in. He's publicly stated he regrets not entering the race.


I totally agree. Biden would certainly keep the Obama agenda moving forward, scandal free that I am aware of and he would likely be able to get more dems voting for him than Clinton will.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

And for the life of me I can't understand why, but Joe is popular with the dems.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You know if you shop at a 711 you have to have a slight Indian accent! 

If they truly had an ounce of integrity they'd indict the woman, but they don't. Now the AG can deny it was her doing when she is proven in history to be above the law.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

She's a lying lawyer, just like the clinton's and most of government. I don't believe or trust a word that comes out of her mouth. So we'll see if the truth ever comes out, I seriously doubt it.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

B.O. will give her a full pardon on his last day in office. And a long speech about how racist, sexist, and generally nasty us conservatives are. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

deserth3 said:


> B.O. will give her a full pardon on his last day in office. And a long speech about how racist, sexist, and generally nasty us conservatives are.


And we are, damn proud of it too!!!

*Rancher*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maja Rushie says no way the boy king will let her get indicted. So let us start dreaming about something else.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Rush is right. This is the playbook the clintonites use. They used it before and will likely again. No way this meeting with Lynch was viewed by an ABC Camera without billyjeff knowing and wanting it to occur. That was a set in motion strategy to give Lynch the out she needed.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Two things astound me, how corrupt the liberal leaders are, and how the liberal followers don't care. It doesn't matter what Hillary is found guilty of, they'll still support her.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And the recommendation is... Nothing to see here all good enjoy your Life Hillary. And of course AG met will Bill to ensure him all is under control.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

How can the greatest nation in the world have such a crooked government? Are there any patriots in government or are they all grifters and con artists? Is anyone really shocked with the Lynch?Clinton confab??


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> And the recommendation is... Nothing to see here all good enjoy your Life Hillary. And of course AG met will Bill to ensure him all is under control.


Has the FBI given the official recommendation yet? News is covered with terror attack in Bangladesh.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Has the FBI given the official recommendation yet? News is covered with terror attack in Bangladesh.


 They have carefully leaked hints of No crime committed, bad judge meant but no laws were broken. FBI does what they are Told by AG. They will do as they are told.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

double post


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What Lynch said was that she was likely to accept the FBI and Justice Department senior Lawyers recommendations. Which means she is free to decide something different if she chooses to after reviewing the reports. Nothing has changed. Enough senior people were bought off so Hillary will get off Scot free.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Obamas and the Clitons genuinely hate each other...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Obama made Lynch AG but Clinton made her a Federal Judge.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lynch AG and Bill met to go over payment plan


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Rush is right. This is the playbook the clintonites use. They used it before and will likely again. No way this meeting with Lynch was viewed by an ABC Camera without billyjeff knowing and wanting it to occur. That was a set in motion strategy to give Lynch the out she needed.


Well when the good guys win this fracas as it tells us per perdicitons in the Back of the Book..and all old Cowboy shows...the little news guy in Phoenix needs to get a Purlizer for slyly revealing how those scum bags operate. Course as been stated previously..libtards love immoral national leaders..so they will still vote for the skank.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Lynch AG and Bill met to go over payment plan


You got that right!...The reporter that seen this happen and reported it was told by the FBI at the scene "NO PHOTO'S"

The FBI was at the meeting too. I guess the bigwig that was there needed his payment plan gone over as well.

It's worse than you think...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> the little news guy in Phoenix needs to get a Purlizer for slyly revealing how those scum bags operate.


That's if he doesn't die a horrible accident....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> That's if he doesn't die a horrible accident....


"Suicide" is more of the Clinton's style


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lynch knew what she was doing this was planned. It was away to send a loud and clear message Hillary will not be charged. There is no way She just slipped up and met with her friend Bill. The fix is in the FBI are a part of it.


----------

